# HUGE wet spots where she lays...



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Today my 3 year old female shepherd left two huge wet spots where she was laying. She is spayed with no serious medical issues but has had some anal glad issues in the past. The spots did not have any odor. Im massively confused as to what it could be. Both spots were done around the same time. She has had diarrhea a lot more frequently than usual ( she has always had a sensitive stomach but I will be getting her to the vet soon for this) and she has been drooling more as well. Any ideas what the problem is?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If she's got more diarrhea then usual, is drooling, and now is incontinent, I would be taking her to the vet. It's possible she just has a UTI, but she may have urinary incontinence.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im not 100% convinced it is urine since there is no odor.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would definitely take her to the vet. A UTI can actually also cause diarrhea but spay incontinence is fairly common and easy to treat. 

Here's a short article on incontinence: Urinary Incontinence: Natural Treatment Options for Dogs and Cats at Only Natural Pet Store


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's possible that she has some other sort of medical problem where her urine is so dilute that there is no smell or color. Still, either call or go to the vet.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Massie (my first dog) had spay incontinence. She would lose control of her bladder when sleeping (obviously before I realized there was a problem and started treating it) and her pee was odorless and easy to wash out with water and white vinegar. Dog pee doesn't smell the way cat pee does.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Keeta also has spay incontinence. It is pretty much under control, but she does have occasional leakage - often it is odorless. If I miss a spot and it sits for a while - then it can get rank . . .


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

Could it be from licking? Maybe she is licking herself or her bedding and getting it wet that way. Lijha can leave a good sized wet spot on the floor just from licking on her kong or whatever...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I've noticed that when our dogs peed, (Aiden, usually), it didn't smell like anything unless it sat there and brewed.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My female had urinary incontinence and it was odorless as well. It went treated untreated longer than it should have because I assumed she was licking the spots since I couldn't smell urine. I eventually realized she was licking herself because she was leaking. I'd take her in just to be safe.

Carolyn


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Drooling - new. 
Incontinence - new. 
Diarrhea - again, but new bout. 

Vet, sooner than later.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I get these too. It's b/c one of my dog's split a nail all the way into his foot and he's constantly chewing on it (even when it's wrapped and booted). When he licks/chews it leaves big wet spots. My husband was convinced someone was peeing but there is no color or odor.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I took her in. They checked her urine and feces. Still waiting to hear on the feces. The urine was slightly abnormal; she had some fat in it. They ran blood work to check her liver due to that and everything looked okay there but her BUN and creatinine (kidneys) were slightly elevated. They said it could be from dehydration or a serious problem so she will be rechecked in 6 months. No UTI or crystals. They recommended trying pumpkin and fish oil to see if her diarrhea improves, if not there is a test for pancreatic insufficiency but its quite expensive so that wont be done until we have tried other options.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I am baffled.....her blood work was abnormal showing the POSSIBILITY of kidney issues and you are going to wait to redo them in 6 months even though she is leaking urine? By the way the test for EPI is $50 here it's worth doing it if she's always had a sensitive stomach. Kidney disease in shepherds isn't rare....don't wait 6 months get some more detailed blood work done and an ultrasound if the blood work is still off


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

We had a GS with Pancreatic Insufficiency. She was a mess with weight loss, loose stools, oily/smelly fur until she was diagnosed. She also licked her feet alot. I don't remember actually getting a PI test. I think our vet gave us a supply of the enzyme to put on her food in combination with Royal Canine Calorie Control vet food(if we tried any other food even with the enzyme...loose stools came back). She responded almost immediately to the enzyme and diet change. The chronic licking also stopped. The vet had already eliminated via lab work other diagnosis. I think he felt sorry for us so suggested just trying the treatment instead of more tests. Good luck helping your baby!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I also think this should be looked into more seriously, instead of waiting 6 months. 

With my boy Logan he was having large amounts of concentrated urine, and his BUN was elevated. We couldn't find a reason and decided to just watch it, as the symptoms did get better, sort of came and went. Well 6 months later he was in the ICU for a week and I had a 4K bill from that before getting a diagnosis. And he passed away another 9 months later.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Since the levels were slightly high and that could be caused from dehydration (which she could have since she has diarrhea) we are waiting to see if these small changes help with the diarrhea. The test for pancreatic insufficiency is $150 here so it is not something I can afford on a whim. I just spent $230 on the blood work, urinalysis, and stool sample. T


----------

